# For Sale



## Garland (Sep 16, 2013)

Have a 2012 298RE Outback 10th Anniversary edition for sale. Just put on a new set of Maxis tires and added a tv in the bedroom. Looking to buy a motor home if I can sell this unit. Asking price is $28,900.00. Call Wayne at 252-531-3343 if interested. Trailer is located in North Carolina and has only been on 4 trips.


----------

